# Moulting Bird



## Podgy's Mum (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi, just wondering what, if any, vitamin supplements need to be given to Podgy as he begins to moult. Any information about moulting would be useful too - he is looking so funny with this little mohawk thing happening and the bald patch behind his head.  Not so funny to be continually vacuuming feathers every day though. Good thing I love him!

Thanks in advance for the help I know is coming my way. I love this forum!
Dana


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

offer bathing, and you can add a bit of oil/fatty seeds to the diet as well as calcium 24/7 that he can ingest...also sun bathing in direct sun can feel good to them..and keep down the stress.. make sure he as a good mix of grain and or pellet diet..


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

I hear you about the feathers Even after I vacuum, I will open a closet door or have to crawl under the desk to retreave my mouse (why don't they make those cords longer?) and viola more feathers! Those little suckers go everywhere don't they? 

If I can't get Kiko and Kalani to bask in the sun enough (the only place they get direct sun is on the balcony and they don't really like it out there), I give them a vitamin supplement in their water that has vitamin D in it along with other supplements. I used to use pine nuts but they have gone off the charts in price lately, so I bump up the sunflower and safflower seeds. They always have calcium carbonate grit with oyster shells 24/7. I had read somewhere to ad some bath salts to the bath (not sure what kind sorry)but I have never done that. 

Happy feather hunting!


----------

